# não consigo conectar automaticamente à internet após o boot

## cezar

Olá a todos. A seguir insiro cópia do /etc/conf.d/net e do /etc/conf.d/wireless. E o erro que está dando quando tento me conectar à  internet. Esse erro quando eu já estava conectado e tento reiniciar o serviço. E quando reinicio o sistema não conecta automaticamente de jeito algum. Estou rodando o Sabayon 3.4f (DVD) cujos arquivos de configuração são similares ao gentoo e tem um botão no canto superior direito (como o Ubuntu) e clicando direito sobre ele faço com que a conexão à internet seja efetuada, mas na mão e automaticamente após o boot não vai

1)/etc/conf.d/net

essid_wlan0="linksys_SES_49182"

linksys_SES_49182_wlan0="Wireless"

mode_wlan0="managed"

channel_wlan0="6"

iwpriv_linksys_SES_49182=("set AuthMode=WPAPSK" "set EncrypType=TKIP" "set WPAPSK=AQUI_EU_COLOQUEI_MINHA_CHAVE_WPA"

config_wlan0=("dhcp")

config_ESSID=("dhcp")

dhcpcd_ESSID="-t 5"

2)/etc/conf.d/wireless

essid_wlan0="linksys_SES_49182"

linksys_SES_49182_wlan0="Wireless"

mode_wlan0="managed"

channel_wlan0="6"

iwpriv_linksys_SES_49182=("set AuthMode=WPAPSK" "set EncrypType=TKIP" "set WPAPSK=AQUI_EU_COLOQUEI_MINHA_CHAVEWPA"

config_wlan0=("dhcp")

config_ESSID=("dhcp")

dhcpcd_ESSID="-t 5"

3)Erro quando tento reconectar na mão sem usar o botão existente na área de trabalho para isso

localhost cezar # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

/etc/conf.d/net: line 7: syntax error near unexpected token `('

/etc/conf.d/net: line 7: `config_wlan0=("dhcp")'

 * Starting wlan0

 *     /etc/conf.d/wireless is deprecated

 *     Please put all settings in /etc/conf.d/net

/etc/conf.d/wireless: line 9: syntax error near unexpected token `('

/etc/conf.d/wireless: line 9: `config_wlan0=("dhcp")'

 *   Configuring wireless network for wlan0

 *   Failed to configure wireless for wlan0

Obrigado a quem  puder ajudar e desculpe se os arquivos estão meio confusos, ainda estou engatinhando neste excepcional Gentoo. Valeu. Cezar

----------

## cezar

Para completar, como está o /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

# This is a network block that connects to any unsecured access point.

# We give it a low priority so any defined blocks are preferred.

network={

        key_mgmt=NONE

        priority=-9999999

}

~

Obrigado de novo. Cezar

----------

## baldeante

Boas,

Eu tentava estas duas opções em auto já me resolveu problemas no passado noutra distribuição (Caixa Magica 11)

```

mode_wlan0="managed"

channel_wlan0="6"

```

----------

